# Dream bunny



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

What would your dream breed of bunny be? Mine would be a mini Rex with lop ears.


----------



## HototMama (May 19, 2014)

lol, that is called a plush lop, or a velveteen lop. i know a breeder that has them here is WI

and i want a dwarf hotot with lop ears


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

THEY EXIST OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

pardon my explosion. I NEED to soo that.


----------



## HototMama (May 19, 2014)

lol, plush lops:













velveteen lops:









as you can see the velveteen lops look more like an English lop mixed with rex while the plush lop looks more like a holland lop mixed with mini rex.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

Oh SO cute...

Ya I think a dwarf hotot with lop ears would be ADORABLE. 

I also would want a full-arch mini Rex, because I think full arch rabbits are beautiful, I love Rex fur, and I like small rabbits.


----------

